# gute Hechtköder für Schweden



## Essoxking (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Sportsfreunde #h
ich fahre in 4 Wochen nach Schweden |wavey:und benötige noch ein paar gute Tipps ;+ über fängige Köder in diesem schönen Land.
Ist eigentlich das Angeln mit lebendem Köfi in Schweden erlaubt:g
Petri Heil und föhliches Schwitzen
essoxking


----------



## Ocrem (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

erstmal herzlich willkommen
vll. hilft dir dieser trööt weiter
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74609&highlight=k%F6der+schweden 

da werden schon einige bringer aufgedeckt#6


----------



## j4ni (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

Hej,
FZ-Blinker in Kupfer die äh|kopfkrat große Version halt. Oder den FZ Twin in selbiger Ausführung. Was das angeln mit lebendem Köfi angeht bin ich mir grade unsicher meine aber dass das vor nicht allzulanger Zeit verboten wurde.


----------



## Ocrem (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

stimmt der gute alte FZ is soweit immer recht fängig


----------



## Dart (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

Grundsaeztlich werden wohl alle Koeder die in Deutschland faengig sind auch in Schweden ihre Hechte bringen, was die dann im Mom. bevorzugen wirst du ohnehin erst vor Ort herausfinden muessen. Wichtiger ist wohl die Standplaetze der Hechte zu finden, schau auch mal bei angeln.de und hechtfieber.de vorbei, da gibt es etliche Reiseberichte.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

Wobbler um die 14cm lang, mitteltief laufend, um 3 m.

Schwedische Seen sind sehr klar, da sollte man eher naturalistische Köder nehmen.


----------



## Margaux (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

Hej hej Essoxking,

ich zitiere mich mal selber aus einem anderen Thread:

Frage vor Ort nach der aktuellen Situation, das ist immer am besten. Generell ist der Juli/August eine nicht so optimale Zeit um Hechte zu fangen. Wie vorher schon geschrieben wurde, dürften die großen Hechte bei den derzeit warmen Wassertemperaturen ziemlich tief stehen. Ich würde deshalb eine Anzahl von verschiedenen tieflaufenden Wobblern mitnehmen, die sind in Schweden immer zu empfehlen. Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind der Rapala Deep Tail Dancer, Dekor Hot Flash, und der Swim Whizz (oder auch DAMler) in Firetiger. Beide werde ich in knapp vier Wochen auch in den einen oder anderen schwedischen See tauchen.

Viel Spaß in Schweden,
Margaux

P.S. Kann mich AngelDet nur anschließen, in den klaren schwedischen Seen bevorzugt "naturnahe" Köder zu verwenden. Ich persönlich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit gut laufenden Wobblern gemacht (s.o.).


----------



## Itets (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

Hi
war gerade 7 wochen in Schweden.
Die fängigsten Köder waren (wie schon genannt) der gute alte FZ in Kupfer (das war die 40 g Version)und der Loke-Blinker von Falkfish in 42 und 28 g.
(Ein absolut geiler Löffel, über den man recht selten etwas hört).
Außerdem Mepps 4er Kupfer (allerdings hab ich nur zu Beginn damit geangelt, da das Hakenlösen oft sehr problematisch war)

Gruß
itets


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

Ich habe in Schweden sehr gute Erfolge mit dem NILS MASTER INVINCIBLE FLOATING 15 cm in Blau/Silber Glitter (in Schweden gekauft, bei uns ist es eher der DEEP RUNNER)  gehabt.#6


----------



## Margaux (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*



			
				Itets schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> war gerade 7 wochen in Schweden.
> Die fängigsten Köder waren (wie schon genannt) der gute alte FZ in Kupfer (das war die 40 g Version)und der Loke-Blinker von Falkfish in 42 und 28 g.
> (Ein absolut geiler Löffel, über den man recht selten etwas hört).
> ...


 
Hej hej Itets,

mich würde interessieren, wo in Schweden Du geangelt hast und ob Du auch Wobbler ausprobiert hast?!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Itets (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: gute Hechtköder für Schweden*

Ich war am Visten See.
(ca. 40 km entfernt von Karlstad)
Mit einem 2 teiligen Balzer Wobbler konnte ich einige Hechte fangen.
Da ich leider nur ein Kanu zur verfügung hatte, bin ich leider nicht zum Schleppen gekommen und das Angeln mit größeren Wobblern ist dann auch sehr umständlich.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass Wobbler ähnlich gut fangen.
Die Blinker haben allerdings den Vorteil, (wie auch Twister und Gufis) dass die Hechte gerade an der Schilfkante häufig schon im Absinken beißen.

Gruß
itets


----------

